
German Prototype Fund Grants Up to €30,000 for Open Source Projects in 2nd round - robert-boehnke
https://prototypefund.de/2017/02/22/german-prototype-fund-grants-up-to-30-000-for-open-source-projects/
======
techno_modus
There were 500 submissions and 17 projects were chosen for funding so the
competition is quite strong. On the other hand, the submission process is easy
and cheap.

------
vavoida
nice projects in 1st round
[https://prototypefund.de/projects/](https://prototypefund.de/projects/)

